# Crear Transmisor/Receptor de Radiofrecuencia de dos canales



## Joriks (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola a todos soy nuevo por este foro, y espero pasar mucho tiempo por aqui aunque no entiendo mucho de electronica, intento aprender, principalmente para aplicarlo en informática.
Bueno os explico mi problema, quisiera crear un transmisor y un receptor de radiofrecuencia de dos canales, a poder ser en una frecuencia en la que no pueda haber muchas interferencias, en el receptor quisiera ponerle 2 reles para el control de dos pasos en el PC y que tenga un campo de accion considerable.Gracias por la ayuda
Joriks

He visto que hay un post parecido pero ese es con servos, por eso he abierto este.


----------



## xaviergem12 (Feb 20, 2008)

mejor q 2 canales t dejo 8 canales o 8 bits en esta dirección, solo debes conectar las entradas del transmisor al puerto paralelo d tu pc y los relés a la salida del receptor y listo. recuerda q necesitas un programita q t controle el puerto paralelo d tu pc en visual basic es muy sencillo. suerte.

http://www.rentron.com/Files/CIP8_TWS8BIT.pdf


----------



## Joriks (Feb 21, 2008)

Gracias por la información, pero el receptor necesito que sea independiente del PC, que tenga la activacion de los 2 o mas reles pero sin la necesidad del PC, para ponerle unas pilas o una bateria. Gracias por la ayuda
Joriks


----------

